# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Jeu de Rle] Livres dont vous tes le hros

## flo_flo

Bonjour  ::mrgreen::  

Je n'ai pas de crois de sujet en parlant, donc je me lance !

Il y a une dizaine d'anne, des sries de livres intitules dont "Dont vous tes le hros" sont sortis.

Le principe est simple : on joue un personnage, et, arm d'une feuille de personnage, d'un stylo et de 2 ds, on fait progresser son avatar en suivant l'histoire du bouquin, en prenant des dcisions qui nous emmnent  des paragraphes, o l'on doit combattre des monstres, rsoudre des nigmes, etc !

Y avez-vous jou ?

Quelle tait votre srie prfre et pourquoi ? (La liste non-exhaustive : Loup Ardent, Qute du Graal, Dfis fantastiques, Loup Solitaire, Sortilges, Terres de Lgendes, etc... d'ailleurs si certains peuvent aider  complter  :;):  )

Quel livre avez-vous le plus aim ?

----------


## davidou2001

Je me rappelle, j'en avais fait quelques uns... C'etait genial comme truc, surtout que j'aimais pas trop lire, mais la, c'etait captivant !! Je ne me rappelle plus trop des bouquins que j'avais lus...  ::(:

----------


## jbrasselet

La srie Loup Solitaire est une des plus connues il me semble.
En tout cas c'est celle-l qui m'a marqu.

J'avais d'ailleurs trouv un site web o on pouvait jouer sur 2/3 bouquins en ligne.  ::D:  
C'est vrai que c'est assez captivant  lire.

----------


## gorgonite

perso, j'en ai lu pas mal... mais je ne me souviens plus trop des titres

je crois que j'avais des "Terres de lgendes" (et plein d'autres, je suis trs volage dans mes collections  :;): )

----------


## flo_flo

J'tais fan de la srie Loup Solitaire personnellement, il y a eu en tout environ 26 pisodes, regroups par matrise du pouvoir qui grandissait d'pisode en pisode (on gagnait une comptence, un pouvoir Kai ds qu'on terminait une aventure, et on pouvait garder certains objets spciaux trs puissants d'une aventure sur l'autre ; on pouvait aussi rencontrer  plusieurs reprises les mmes personnes...)

----------


## dragonfly

Moi j'amais bien les defis fantastiques surtout " le sorcier de la montagne de feu" , sinon y'a aussi "Le manoir de l'enfer" que je n'ai jamais reussir a finir ( chaque fois t'avais plein de gros mechants que tu sacrifiais ou te zigouill mechamment sans combat donc sans issue...)

Sinon les quetes du graal aussi mais ils sont un peu "space"....

----------


## flo_flo

> sinon y'a aussi "Le manoir de l'enfer" que je n'ai jamais reussir a finir ( chaque fois t'avais plein de gros mechants que tu sacrifiais ou te zigouill mechamment sans combat donc sans issue...)


Tout pareil, le seul bouquin que je n'ai jamais russi  terminer...  ::aie::  C'est une vieille nigme que je n'ai pas non russi  rsoudre... et ca remonte  10 ans environ !!
Je me rappelle de l'histoire, par une nuit d'orage, le moteur de la voiture qui lche, et nous voici obligs d'aller demander de l'assistance  un manoir pas comme les autres.

----------


## Rakken

C'est quelque chose qui m'attirait pas mal et j'ai essay d'en faire quelques uns, mais au final, je n'ai jamais accroch. Et dans la mesure ou je n'ai jamais t du genre a relire beaucoup un livre, le concept, ah ben t'es mort, tu repars au premier chapitre et tu recommence... bof. 
Alors j'ai commenc a noter les chapitres d'ou je venais, histoire de changer de decision (ben ou, c'est cool les points de sauvegarde), mais ca a finit par devenir franchement fastidieux et plus amusant du tout. 

Bref, j'en ai jamais fini un. Mais faudrait peut tre que je retente maintenant.

D'ailleur, j'imagine qu'on en trouve encore en vente a la fnac ou autre. Vous avez un titre en particulier a me conseiller, du genre bien prennant ? (et si possible heroic fantasy) ?

----------


## Yazoo70

J'en ai une paire aussi chez moi, et c'est vrai que ca m'a tenu pendant un moment !

----------


## Satch

J'adorais les loups solitaires aussi.

Par contre, la meilleure srie selon moi (car la moins guide) tait la srie "Super Sherlock" (A ne pas confondre avec la srie "sherlock holmes"). Il fallait y mener une enqute assez bien ficele.
Par contre il n'y a eu que 2 volumes.

----------


## Dia_FR

perso j'adorais Loup Solitaire, j'devais en avoir que une douzaine malheureusement, j'ai eu du mal  les trouver
(naufrage du navire, vous perdez vos objets.... AAAAAAA, non ! lol)

jbrasselet, tu as encore l'URL du site dont tu parles ?

----------


## Jerome Briot

*LES LIVRES DONT VOUS ETES LE HEROS* 

Que des avantages :bien plus conomique que les jeux vidosune config minimum hyper abordable : 2 ds, 1 reproduction des deux pages avec les stats, 1 crayon de papier et 1 gomme !portable : une petite surface pour faire rouler les ds.. et hop !quelques illustrations bien choisies pour faire galoper l'imagination......Ma liste approximative ( partir de ce site) :

*Chroniques Crtoises*
L'odysse d'Althos

*Dfis et Sortilges* (vachement dur...)
Caithness l'Elmentaliste
Keldrilhle le Mnestrel

*Dfis Fantastique* ( ::ave:: Steve Jackson et Ian Livingstone ::ave:: )
Le Sorcier de la Montagne de Feu
La Citadelle du Chaos
La Fort de la Maldiction
La Cit des Voleurs
Le Labyrinthe de la Mort
L'le du Roi Lzard
Le Marais aux Scorpions
La Sorcire des Neiges
Le Combattant de l'Autoroute
Les Trafiquants de Kelter
Rendez-vous avec la M.O.R.T.
L'Epe du Samoura
Les Sceaux de la Destruction
La Crature venue du Chaos
La Crypte du Sorcier
Le Chasseur des Etoiles
Les Spectres de l'Angoisse
Le Vampire du Chateau Noir
La Tour de la Destruction
*
Dragon d'Or*
La maldiction du Pharaon
L'oeil du Dragon

*La Voie du Tigre* (peut tre ma srie prfre)
Tous

*La Qute du Graal* (Pip et son pe Excalibur Junior  ::D: )
Tous

(Je les retrouve et je vous en dis plus...)

----------


## shadowmoon

personellement, on m'en avais offert quelques-uns

defis et sortileges : le sanctuaire des horlas

defis fantastiques : le talisman de la mort

les 4 loup ardent

sur le coups j'avias aime car c'etait nouveau, mais j'ai jamais vrai accroche, je preferais largement une partie de D&D

----------


## joefou

Je me souviens, "La crature venue du chaos", c'tait une histoire bien glauque ou l'on commenait au gnouf, il y avait aussi un nain enchan. Pour s'en sortir il fallait tre vraiment mchant (donc fracasser le nain et pas lui faire un signe gentil)... t'es plus le preux chevalier, mais effectivement une bte... et fallait penser comme une bte, parce que la socit elle t'a niq.... mais je m'emporte. Bref une lecture qui laisse des squelles  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rakken

> Bref une lecture qui laisse des squelles


Et depuis tu te ballades avec une hache sur le dos, c'est ca ?
 ::mouarf::

----------


## zais_ethael

J'avais bien accroch  deux trois bouquins d'une srie, sauf que je ne sais plus si c'tait Loup* Ardent ou Loup Solitaire.
C'tait lequel o le personnage tait oblig de se trimballer une pe maudite?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

Loup Solitaire(longtemps mon prfr), La qute du graal , la voie du tigre(mon prfr), dfis et sortilges (et je confirme c'tait du chaud , mais la seul srie ou la suite est jouable  plusieurs),dfis fantastiques et d'autres qui sont actuellement remiss dans une caisse avec mes livre de mdj et l'attirail de roliste, faute de place.

----------


## flo_flo

> J'avais bien accroch  deux trois bouquins d'une srie, sauf que je ne sais plus si c'tait Loup* Ardent ou Loup Solitaire.
> C'tait lequel o le personnage tait oblig de se trimballer une pe maudite?


Dans les Loup Solitaire, il y avait le Glaive de Sommer, qu'on rcuprait dans le tome 2, mais c'tait pas une pe maudite... surement Loup* Ardent alors !

----------


## xxxcapxxx

oui c'est bien loup ardent :



> Exterminator, le glaive-dmon de Loup*Ardent, inspire plutt la peur et le dgot Exterminator est une pe de couleur noire, indestructible, et qui renferme lesprit du dmon Lucifuge Rofocal. Loup*Ardent se retrouve, bien malgr lui, li par une maldiction  cette pe maudite (la rfrence  Stormbringer et la saga dElric de Moorcock est vidente), certes arme incomparable, mais qui vide son possesseur de sa substance vitale

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Plus jeune j'tais fan aussi !

D'ailleurs si vous tes bloqus, il faut faire du "Livre dont vous tes le hros reverse engineering" ^^

Moi j'aimais bien la srie "Sorcellerie", et notamment le titre "La couronne des rois"  ::):

----------


## nuke_y

> Moi j'amais bien les defis fantastiques surtout " le sorcier de la montagne de feu"


Si c'est celui auquel je pense, c'est la seule fois qu'un livre dont vous tes le hro m'a oblig  dessiner une carte pour le terminer. Super en tout cas.

----------


## Captain_JS

Ah enfin un sujet qui en vaut le coup  :;): 

Moi personnellement j'ai quasiment tous les Loups Solitaires (de loin mes prfrs) et sinon Sorcellerie taient pas mal (sauf le dernier tome de 800 pages avec la fameuse formule de dplacement dans le temps qui te ramne alatoirement dans un des 3 prcdents tomes ...).

Les Messagers du Temps taient pas mal (on pouvait incarner une fille  :8O: ).

La qute du Graal c'tait vraiment excellent de devoir faire des pliages pour rsoudre les nigmes  ::yaisse2:: 

Ah que de nostalgie ...

----------


## mordrhim

[mode nostalgique] haaaa, c'est vrai que je me souviens de ces livres, mes prludes au jeu de rle. [/Mode nostalgique]

J'ai la collection complete (je crois) de loup solitaire et celle de loup* ardent, mon filleul les a rcupr pour ses dbuts de lecture  ::D: 

mais bon ce genre de livre m'a laiss es sequelles .... le jeu de rle, les GN, les associations de joueurs .....

----------


## BugFactory

Plus jeune j'ai bien aim, en particulier la srie Loup Solitaire. Je n'ai eu qu'un seul de la srie Qute du Graal (on parle bien de la srie parodiant les Chevaliers de la Table Ronde ?) mais il m'avait fait bien rire.
Je ne m'y suis plus intress depuis longtemps.

----------


## Bahan

Loup Solitaire videmment, les trois "saisons"!

La premire avec Loup Solitaire contre les Matres des Tnbres, la seconde toujours avec Loup Solitaire mais contre des ennemis bien plus puissants (type Ixiataaga ou encore notre double malfique), la troisime avec l'un des nouveaux disciples du second ordre du Ka, que j'avais nomm Panthre Vive  :;): .

Ah que de bon souvenirs, avec des compilations de musique cres exprs pour correspondre aux diffrentes situations des bouquins.

Aprs sont venus les jeux de rle, puis les GNs, les wargames, et Guild Wars  ::D: 

Bahan, vive le Sommerlund! (orthographe ?  ::D: )

----------


## mordrhim

euh *Bahan* tu as rat quelque chose alors  ::): 
Il y a 4 sries :*Ka* - 5 tomes*MagnaKa* - 7 tomes*Grand matre* - 8 tomes*Faucon de lune* - 8 tomes

*Edit :* Je viens de trouver cet "Article"
HAn et puis le jeu de rle aussi !!!

----------


## Bahan

> # Ka - 5 tomes
> # MagnaKa - 7 tomes


Pour moi cela ne forme qu'une seule saison, le combat farouche nous opposant aux Matres des Tnbres  :;): . La rcupration des Pierres de la sagesse en fait partie ^_^.

Bahan

----------


## mordrhim

ou pas bte  ::): 

enfin moi je me souviens de m'tre arrt au 5 et d'avoir attendu la suite ... donc pour ca que je les diffrencie  ::D:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ah marrant je vais peut tre me commande le jdr tiens , plus par nostalgie j imagine car je serais tonn de le voir rivaliser avec shaan , deadlands ou postmortem  ::D:

----------


## flo_flo

> Loup Solitaire videmment, les trois "saisons"!
> 
> La premire avec Loup Solitaire contre les Matres des Tnbres, la seconde toujours avec Loup Solitaire mais contre des ennemis bien plus puissants (type Ixiataaga ou encore notre double malfique), la troisime avec l'un des nouveaux disciples du second ordre du Ka, que j'avais nomm Panthre Vive .
> 
> Ah que de bon souvenirs, avec des compilations de musique cres exprs pour correspondre aux diffrentes situations des bouquins.
> 
> Aprs sont venus les jeux de rle, puis les GNs, les wargames, et Guild Wars 
> 
> Bahan, vive le Sommerlund! (orthographe ? )


Il y a 4 sries de Loup Solitaire, mais je crois bien qu'on incarne un autre personnage dans la 4, ce n'est plus le chevalier Kai qui est mont en grade mais une jeune recrue non ? Je suis pas sr, j'ai pas les bouquins ici. Apparemment c'est ca d'aprs ce que tu cris (et j'ai trouv que ca perdait un peu de son charme en fait du coup  ::(: )

C'est bien le "Sommerlund", en rfrence au Glaive de Sommer  :;): 

Je repensais  un tome, ca doit tre le 15, et ca doit s'appeller la Croisade du Dsespoir. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le niveau de difficult tait trop lev par rapport aux autres, ou alors dans l'intro, on ne nous donnait pas assez d'habilet et d'endurance compar aux autres tomes de la saison 3. Faudrait que je revrifie, mais c'tait un bouquin atroce  finir sans une chance inouie aux ds.

----------


## KibitO

> Y avez-vous jou ?


Oh oui, j'en empruntais  la bibliothque et j'en avais achet quelques uns. J'aimais bien  l'poque  ::D:

----------


## zodd

j'en ai au moins une quarantaine.... mais malheureusement pour moi aucun de mes potes n'avait d'affinit avec la lecture.. et j'ai du coup jamais trouv du monde avec qui faire des JDR... j'habitais une petite ville.. ::?:  pour vous dire, je me faisais mme des partis de heros quest tout seul.... En tout cas je vous envie d'avoir pu explorer d'autre jeux dans le genre plus volus..

ps: je ralise mon niveau de geekitude..  l'age de 8 huit ans, je lisais des livres dont ont est le hros, je programmais dj mes premieres lignes en basic et je jouais  des jeux de calcul mental et aux chec sur un ordinateur msx... ::aie::

----------


## mordrhim

> j'en ai au moins une quarantaine.... mais malheureusement pour moi aucun de mes potes n'avait d'affinit avec la lecture.. et j'ai du coup jamais trouv du monde avec qui faire des JDR... j'habitais une petite ville.. pour vous dire, je me faisais mme des partis de heros quest tout seul.... En tout cas je vous envie d'avoir pu explorer d'autre jeux dans le genre plus volus..


T_T je te comprends, je me retrouve dans une ville ou un arrt interdit les association jeu de rle (pour raisons historiques semble-t-il et les magazin m'ont dit qu'il n'y en avait pas .. bref c'est bizarre) je ne peux donc faire parti d'un club ou une association, et comme je viens d'arriver, faut que je trouve les illgales T_T

je veux jouer !!

----------


## KibitO

Quels taient les antcdants pour un tel arrt ? Ca faisait des personnes des insociables non ?

 ::king::

----------


## mordrhim

il semblerait qu'ils aient mis le bazard dans la salle qui leur tait mise  disposition, et une partie de GN a mobilis la police

(imaginez un mec qui cours apres une nana avec une hache, la nana qui hurle et appelle au secours. Un autre qui arrive avec une pe et qui chope la nana et l'attire dans une ruelle ...... Un passant a vu ca appel la police et les roliste GN se sont retrouvs au poste ..)

pour la salle il l'auraient dtruite

----------


## Rakken

> pour la salle il l'auraient dtruite


Ah ben ca, j'veux dire, un echec critique en dextrit juste au moment ou on lance une boule de feu, forcment, parfois, ca peut faire des dgats...

----------


## KibitO

C'est du n'importe quoi  ::roll:: 

Faut se calmer hein, moi je pensais qu'ils taient sages autour d'une table.. en jouant  des jeux sympa (les meilleurs d'Asmodee).

----------


## Caine

Comme beaucoup, j'ai ador la srie Loup Solitaire, mais je n'ai fais que le premier cycle.

Ensuite,  la FAC, je me suis rendu  une soire initiation JDR, et j'en suis mordu.

Bien sr  mon vnrable ge, je n'ai plus le temps d'en faire autant! Quoique, cette petite sance de Dragon Lance (systme de cartes) vendredi dernier au cinquime ge  ::):  C'tait sympa. Merci Loup solitaire de m'avoir fait aimer l'imaginaire!




> T_T je te comprends, je me retrouve dans une ville ou un arrt interdit les association jeu de rle (pour raisons historiques semble-t-il et les magazin m'ont dit qu'il n'y en avait pas .. bref c'est bizarre) je ne peux donc faire parti d'un club ou une association, et comme je viens d'arriver, faut que je trouve les illgales T_T
> 
> je veux jouer !!


Ha la vie en dmocratie sans interdits...Attention, ne parle pas de JDR dans ce village, ils vont te bruler sur un bucher!

----------


## mordrhim

surtout a voir l'arme de palouf qu'ils ont ....

ben me suis renseigns, ils ont forc une porte, jou avec le billard, vomi dessus, retourn (pazs vides) les canettes de bieres dans les trous, trou le tapis, retourn le flipper et onr produit des djections (pour rester poli) un peu partout dans la salle.

..... 

Comme quoi  cause de quelque couillons qui savent pas se tenir, on peu plus jouer T_T

----------


## Caine

Le beau ramassis de jeunes couillons sans cervelle que voil.

Quand arrtera-t-on de mettre tous les rlistes dans le mme sac!

C'est visiblement pas gagn pour remonter un club dans ce bled!

----------


## KibitO

C'est deux bonne giffles  chacun qu'il leur faudrait  ::evilred::

----------


## Rakken

Bon, forcement, passer aprs ce genre de crtin l... C'est jamais marrant de devoir assumer les co*** des autres. J'crois bien que ca meriterai comme punition d'avoir a laver les... indlicatesses, de tout le village pendant 666 ans. 

Ceci dit, pour en revenir la ma mairie, il suffit de se prsenter lgrement differement en vitant de lacher le mot "Jeux de Rle". ^_^

"Activit ludique de groupe mettant en exergue le sens de l'empathie et de la communication chez chacun, visant une vie saine et instructive et un respect profond des billards et des flippers"

Et une fois valid par la mairie, tu peux remettre "jdr" sur les papiers de pub ^_^

----------


## KibitO

On s'loigne du sujet.. On ne joue pas  "Un livre don vous tes le hros" l bas... c'est personnel a  ::D:

----------


## zodd

j'ai ressorti les miens.. j'en ai 36  ::yaisse2::

----------


## KibitO

Joooooli ! Tu les vends ?

----------


## zodd

> Joooooli ! Tu les vends ?


dsol.. trop de valeur sentimental.. ca m'a mme donn envie d'en racheter ..  :;):

----------


## dirty_boy

Moi aussi j'en ai quelques uns (toute la srie de l'pe de lgende) mais pas autant que Zodd et franchement si un jour mon fils demande  en lire (peut etre sur mon instigation) j'en serai trs heureux.

C'est quand mme pas tous les jours qu'on peut s'amuser en lisant un livre.

----------


## KibitO

Tu ne dois pas tre un gros lecteur...  :8-):

----------


## zodd

> Tu ne dois pas tre un gros lecteur...


Ho si dtrompe toi. il lit beaucoup..

----------


## KibitO

Fier de m'tre tromp dans ce cas  ::):

----------


## Monstros Velu

Moi, je mettais des marques pages avec des numeros pour pouvoir retourner en arrire si a se passait mal, et mes ds faisaient toujours la valeur qui m'arrangeait. Et byzarrement, j'ai pas fini un livre, c'tait lassant de toujours gagner sans prendre de risque.

Haaaa, ce qu'on peut arriver  faire quand on est jeune ;o)

----------


## KibitO

Les ds taient pips, c'est bien connu...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Monstros Velu

Pas besoin de piper les ds, ils suffisait de pas les lancer et d'imaginer leur valeur, c'est bien plus efficace ;o)p

----------


## KibitO

Ouais d'accord, s'arranger pour gagner quoi, l'intrt ?

 ::|:

----------


## zodd

> Ouais d'accord, s'arranger pour gagner quoi, l'intrt ?


pour connaitre l'histoire.. car quand tu perd tout le temps a cause des ds.. et que tu relie des paragraphe que tu finis par connaitre par coeur c'est chiant..

ps: j'ai toujours t un poisseux aux ds... ::aie::

----------


## Monstros Velu

Bah j'tais jeune, et je voulais juste tre le heros de l'histoire, pas celui qui meurt tous les 3 paragraphes ;o)

----------

